# It is against the law to record police.



## shootermcgavin (Dec 3, 2011)

Had I not seen this I would have never believed it, but it is not illegal in 12 states in the US to record police.  There is a man that faces 75 years in prison right now for doing so.  I never had a problem with police asking why the person is video taping, but to make it illegal is a little much.  So the old saying is if you're on public property you're free to tape what is going on, well that saying depends on where you live now so you might want to check out local laws.  The video below is a news segment of the guy facing prison.  He's not the first and probably won't be the last.

75 Years in Prison For Videotaping Police Video


----------



## Tony S (Dec 3, 2011)

The judge ruled against the law... no time served.

Strict eavesdropping law ruled unconstitutional in Illinois case | Reporters Committee for Freedom of the Press


 Also...

" In August, the U.S. Court of Appeals in Boston (1st Cir.) ruled that this kind of filming is a basic and well-established liberty safeguarded by the First Amendment, in a case involving a complaint filed by a Boston man who filmed the scene of an October 2007 arrest on his cell phone, only to be arrested himself and charged with a violation of Massachusetts wiretapping laws. The most recent ruling in Illinois cited this decision as a persuasive authority for ruling on similar cases.  "


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 3, 2011)

It's still a law though, you still aren't going to go into a trial with a possible 75 year sentence with out a lawyer...  So in my opinion they are making it a not worth while option to record.  Plus there are 11 other states that might have opposite things happen in trial.  Do you really want to wait in jail until it goes to supreme court or something like that?  It's amazing that it is a law, even more amazing that they tried to uphold the law, and most amazing that it still is the law.  Sad.


----------



## GrantH (Dec 3, 2011)

AS corrupt/egotistical as our local police are...i'll take my chances and hope to catch something worth showing.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 3, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> So in my opinion they are making it a not worth while option to record.



I would say that depends who you are. If you  are willing to forget yourself for the sake of your ideas, then who gives a sh*t? Plenty of people have given their lives for their ideas so you're not going to get my vote if you're not willing to give a couple nights in jail for yours...

Not only that but there are chapters of Copwatch just about everywhere today. Find yours, help them. Or shut up.


----------



## skieur (Dec 3, 2011)

Tony S said:


> The judge ruled against the law... no time served.
> 
> Strict eavesdropping law ruled unconstitutional in Illinois case | Reporters Committee for Freedom of the Press
> 
> ...



Considering the ruling as unconstitutional, the victim should have turned around and sued the police for false arrest and confinement.

skieur


----------



## BlairWright (Dec 3, 2011)

It's legal from the federal standpoint. They are referring to state laws which can be overruled by federal courts.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 3, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> shootermcgavin said:
> 
> 
> > So in my opinion they are making it a not worth while option to record.
> ...



Keep burning flags or whatever else you want to do for your ideas.  When you're dead your tombstone will say the same thing as mine, your name and dates you occupied Earth.  You're more than welcome to spend a couple nights in jail for your ideas, I'll be staying at the Ritz.


----------

